
‘I Want What My Male Colleague Has, and That Will Cost a Few Million Dollars’ - drugme
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/18/magazine/salk-institute-discrimination-science.html
======
iron0013
That's a provocative title, so I hope people will actually read this article
before dismissing the scientist who was quoted.

edit: but they didn't. :(

~~~
maxheadroom
I vouched for it and brought it back. (You could have, as well.)

One would think, given it's the NYT, that one would've read it before flagging
but it seems that we no longer seem to live in those times.

